# How to properly use this... ?



## FingerWood (Jul 28, 2016)

Can someone tell me what company makes this and/or where to locate instructions for it? It was part of a donation of a large amount of supplies for my Police Matter More project. I'm guessing it is a blank cutting jig of sorts. I'd like to know who makes it and find the instructions for it.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 28, 2016)

I believe it is a PSI (Penn State Industries) blank cutting jig. You put the brass tube in the movable slot and the blank in the end with the clamp. If it's not clear to you please just email me and I'll try and explain it better.


----------



## campzeke (Jul 28, 2016)

Jim is correct. Here is link to it on PSI's website. The product instructions link did not work for me but I would bet you could get Penn State to email you a set of instructions.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 28, 2016)

www.pennstateind.com/store/PKSCJIG.html?prodpage=1PK

Picture is worth a 1000 words.

It is a tie Rick.


----------



## FingerWood (Jul 28, 2016)

Hmm, it appears it was made for use on a miter saw. I can see "tearout" happening using the miter saw. That would explain why it seemed to be backwards when trying to use it on the band saw or table saw and no way to attach it to a miter gauge. :curse: The product instruction link doesn't work for me either so I went to their "product instructions" page and tried to search it and manually find it and it wasn't there either. But if it is for use on a miter saw I think I'm going to either figure out how I can use it on the band saw or watch it gather dust until I find an "alternative" use for it. LOL I suppose if the tearout was minimal it wouldn't really matter since you would turn past that anyway.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jul 28, 2016)

There is also a brief video on the product page and a few of the Q&A talk about how to adjust.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 28, 2016)

to use on either a bandsaw or a tablesaw.  Take the tube and lay it on top of the blank and use a marker to indicate where you want cut. Can not get any simplier. By the time you set this up you can have 10 blanks cut

Now that you have this my suggestion is basically figure out what tool you want to use. If it is a bandsaw make a sled attach this gizmo to it just as you see it. The sled runs on the runner that fits the slot in the table or you can make it so that it runs against the edge of the table. I wish I could use one of those drawing sites to draw picures. but it is simple to do. Good luck.


This is the most basic of basic jigs for cutting blanks and other things on a band saw. I can use a stop block and cut multiples all day long.


----------



## Marmotjr (Jul 29, 2016)

John, I made a very similar jig for my saw, but I added a slider so it would sit in the miter slot.  I don't have to worry about holding it tight to the miter gauge, just slide it back and forth.    Of course the main issue of a bandsaw crosscut sled vs a table saw one.... you can't go all the way with the band saw sled, tends to ruin the sled.   But the option for stop blocks and repeatability is very nice.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 29, 2016)

Marmotjr said:


> John, I made a very similar jig for my saw, but I added a slider so it would sit in the miter slot.  I don't have to worry about holding it tight to the miter gauge, just slide it back and forth.    Of course the main issue of a bandsaw crosscut sled vs a table saw one.... you can't go all the way with the band saw sled, tends to ruin the sled.   But the option for stop blocks and repeatability is very nice.




You are right about that. I almost did on one pass being a little too aggressive but being oak it still sturdy. I could just add a small backer piece to give it more strength. Or it is so simple to make I can slap another together in no time. You could always install those snap clamps to hold things but I like the quickness of holding by hand. 

This one I screwed right to the miter gauge. I must own about 5 or 6 miter gauges and just leave those jigs screwed to them. Same slot on tablesaw and band saw


----------

